# What handheld/portable consoles do you own?



## Xeleron (Jul 20, 2020)

This is inspired by @DarthGohan1 from this *thread *over in the Nintendo Treehouse section

*Comment on which one is your favorite as well!*

For me, I hardly see anyone mention it, but my favorite handheld is the Nintendo DSLite, I really enjoy the backward compatibility with GBA games. I think the switch is a great handheld as well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

I have quite a few of the nintendo handhelds from the DS up. The reason why I put other up is because I am in the process of hunting for a switch lite (I will change my response once I get it and I remember). I think the 3DS and switch are tied for my favorite. The 3DS has more games but the switch overall has better games.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 20, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I have quite a few of the nintendo handhelds from the DS up. The reason why I put other up is because I am in the process of hunting for a switch lite (I will change my response once I get it and I remember). I think the 3DS and switch are tied for my favorite. The 3DS has more games but the switch overall has better games.


I never got a 3DS because I thought it was basically the same thing as the DSLite and it bothered me that it wasn't backward compatible with GBA games (not that I know of, or was it?), but I have a feeling that if I would've gotten it, I would've really liked it.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I never got a 3DS because I thought it was basically the same thing as the DSLite and it bothered me that it wasn't backward compatible with GBA games (not that I know of, or was it?), but I have a feeling that if I would've gotten it, I would've really liked it.


It wasn’t GBA compatible but it was DS compatible (Also virtual console let ya play GB(C) games as well as NES titles). I feel like it has the largest range of playable portable games (I’m sure it plays the plurality of the Kirby series so that’s a major plus)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Nintendo Switch and Nintendo 3DS right now, but I’ve also owned a Nintendo DS, Nintendo DSLite, Nintendo DSi, Nintendo 2DS, and a GBColor in the past.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a Gameboy Advance SP, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS and a Switch!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 20, 2020)

Right now all I really own is the New Nintendo 3DS, Switch and SEGA Game Gear. I regret selling my Vita (at the time needed money for a Switch) but at the same time not really since a lot of the exclusive titles ended up making an appearance on the PS4 in a better fashion too. I kept my memory card for it in case I bought another one day.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 20, 2020)

I have the gameboy color, gameboy advance, gameboy advance sp, 3ds, n3ds XL and the switch. So far the switch is my favorite.


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

i currently only own a 3DS and switch lite but i used to own a 2DS, as well. the 3DS was my favourite for years and was the console for games that i loved and played for years (new leaf and tomodachi life being two of them) but i’ve had my switch lite since march and i think that’s my current favourite console. there’s only one game that i currently own for it since not many of the switch games out there are of interest to me but i definitely think i prefer how the switch lite operates compared to the 3DS. i’ve used my 3DS a few times over the last couple of months and it just feels so foreign to me now and the years where i played on it almost everyday feel so far away now lmao


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 21, 2020)

I currently only own the Switch and ps vita rn but I had the gameboy, PSP, DS, and 3DS at some point. Some broken while the others got lost I think.


----------



## Piroshi (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a Switch, 3DSXL, DS Lite, PSP, PS Vita, and a GBC. 

The 3DS is my overall favorite, but nowadays I play my Switch a lot more. I mainly play docked though. I do prefer playing the Switch over the 3DS, it's just that the 3DS has a lot of games I love on it.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Color
Nintendo Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo 3DS XL
New Nintendo 2DS XL
Nintendo Switch
Sega Game Gear
Sega Nomad

My favorite is probably the Switch because of the fact that I'm more fond of home consoles and I always keep it docked. Other than that, I'd say the 2DS/3DS family of handhelds because of their DS backward compatibility, great selection of games, and access to the eShop and Virtual Console. DS Lite is great too because of the Game Boy Advance slot.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

Updated my vote on a technicality; it is ORDERED but it won’t be here until next week


----------



## Neb (Jul 21, 2020)

I own every since Nintendo handheld except the original Gameboy, the GBC, and a few obscure models (like the Gameboy Micro). As of last year, I also own a PlayStation Vita! If the selection of exclusive games was better, the Vita would be my favorite system of all time.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 21, 2020)

I own a Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Advance SP, and a Switch. I got the DS from my best friend. He ended up selling it to me with Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow. I've always like Castlevania. So after I had that game, I tried looking for Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin, but I couldn't find it. I got Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia. Eventually I found Portrait of Ruin, but it was after some years, and it's a great game.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 22, 2020)

I have a GBA, PSP, PS Vita, NDS, 3DS XL, Switch


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 22, 2020)

Silver GBA SP, pink dsi, n3ds white (smaller edition), switch lite. All of them were bought strategically on sale except for the GBA sp which was a hand-me down and the dsi which was a birthday gift when I was growing up.


----------



## 14joe41 (Jul 22, 2020)

My first handheld console was the ds lite which has made me into the AC lover i am  Then I got the new 3ds xl and a switch


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2020)

All except for the last two. No idea what they are. 

The only ones that get a lot of use now are the Switch, Switch Lite, and PS Vita. The 3DS XL gets pulled out now and then - mainly for Pokémon.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 22, 2020)

I currently own the Switch and the 3DS. From the rest of the poll, I used to own a GBA.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 27, 2020)

I would have to say that of all of the ones I own (or have owned) the one that I'm most fondly memorable towards would be the Gameboy Advance. My very first handheld system.

As a child, I didn't get a Gameboy or Gameboy color, but my cousin had the Gameboy Color at the time and I played Pokemon Blue and Gold nonstop on it when I could (Yes, I'm old lol) Then for Christmas a bit later, my sister and I got the Gameboy Advance. They were pink and came with a light that plugged in at the top with two double A batteries! 

I recall then knowing that handheld games were something ofp a phenomenon. I had loved them ever since and a lot of my most cherished childhood memories had formed from playing nonstop hours of sheer GBA fun. I had major consoles at the time as well, that being the Gamecube and the PS2 back then if I remember correctly, but even then both the handheld and the major consoles had brought joy individually to me in their own unique ways. I then of course moved on to the brick sized Nintendo DS which was another memory maker for me, gave so much more and I enjoyed every aspect of it.


----------



## marea (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently own: Switch lite and The 2DS XL.
Used to own: Gameboy Advance SP, and PSP.


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 31, 2020)

I own a Gameboy color (cute green color) Gameboy Advance, Gameboy SP-I play Pokemon Leaf Green on here constantly and one of my personal favorite Pokemon games-

I owned a DSlite YEARS ago, it was black and red, and we had to sell them at a garage sale but that was fine with us since the 3DS was just coming out that year or so. So I owned a blue one, should've gotten red since my brother also had the same color so we never knew who's was who's lol

I do not own that 3ds now but I DO have a New 3DS XL in gray, unfortunately my battery is bloated, like angrily, and the back keeps popping off because of it. So it's a bit of a hazard to play right now and I don't want to short-circuit the console since I don't have a replacement battery. If stores even sell them right now.

And of course a Switch, I have the Limited edition New Horizons one and I thought since I've been playing this franchise for 16 years might as well see what the new game could offer and it's still really cool ^^ get a little burnt out now and then but that's alright, games do that to you


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 31, 2020)

Switch, 3DS, GBA and PSP but my PSP charger is broken and have yet to go buy a new one.

I'd say the switch is my favorite as of right now but I still play my 3ds from time to time


----------



## virtualpet (Jul 31, 2020)

[ Eleanor ] 

We have a GBA SP, the chonky original DS, 3DS, 2DS, and Switch 

3DS is currently missing but we're holding onto the hope it'll turn up :v


----------



## niconii (Jul 31, 2020)

Right now I only own the switch!
I also own a 3ds and 3ds xl which I found a couple of weeks back. They’re working but I don’t use them anymore since I’ve lost my 3ds games. I’m still trying to look for my copy of new leaf. would be cool to visit my old town!


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

I bricked my PSP with a hard mod.  DS was awesome when I was working as a site monitor with 8 man Mario Kart.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 20, 2020)

Currently own:

PSP
Vita
DS
3DS
Wii
Wii U
Switch
PS2
PS3
PS4
Xbox 360
NES Classic
SNES Classic
Sega Genesis Mini

I do have multiples of some of the above and/or different models.

Owned in the past:

Gameboy
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Sega Genesis
Dreamcast
PS1

I am getting less interested in modern consoles though, so I don't know if I'll actually get a PS5 or Xbox Series X or anything. I'm actually more interested in getting a Turbographx-16 Mini and just keeping with retro games.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 20, 2020)

Switch and 3DS though I still have my old Game Boy family ones stored somewhere.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 21, 2020)

I have an old Gameboy Advance (and the SP!), original DS, 3DS XL, new 3ds XL, switch, and switch lite! I used to have a DS lite but my brother lost it 

my brother had the vita so I shared with him but regret not getting one for myself!
I loved the 3DS, I really miss custom themes and the little stickers :/ but the switch is still amazing and probably my favorite now!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 21, 2020)

Between my Switch, 3DS, and NDS... they're all my favorite!
So many great games on all of them! I only have a few favorites on the Switch, though, but all of them are such great games.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 21, 2020)

Still have a Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, New 3DS, Switch, and PSP (one fat and one slim). The two Gameboys haven't been used in a while, especially since I have a Gameboy Player for the Gamecube that I'd rather use if I want to play games for those. The DSs get occasional use, and the two 3DSs are still in decent use for Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call and Tomodachi Life (and whatever else I have that I get the sudden urge to play, like a Fire Emblem).  My PSPs are in iffy shape since the square button is sticky on the old one (it is otherwise fine) and the slim has a horrible screen issue that seems common in that model. Shame, because I'd play them more otherwise for Valkyria Chronicles 2 and Dissidia 012.

Switch obviously gets the most use nowadays, though almost never in handheld mode because I only really think of it as a home console and prefer it that way.

Favorite of the bunch? Switch might go on to be the favorite, but I have the fondest memories with the Gameboy Advance and I think it had a fantastic library. Though the DS could also play GBA games, so maybe that makes the DS the best since it was also strong with RPGs? It's too hard to choose!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Switch Lite, the yellow one basically. Also if you count my iphone as one, that too.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 17, 2020)

The only ones I own at the moment are a Nintendo 3DS XL and a Nintendo Switch. They both have some really good games, so it's hard to pick a favorite between the two!

In the past, I/my family use to own a Game Boy, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Advance SP, Nintendo DS Lite, and a PSP.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 18, 2020)

I voted for the ones that I HAVE had, rather than ones that I still have.

But...I've had PSP, Gameboy Color, GBA, GBA SP, DS, DS Lite, 3DS, 3DSXL, and Switch.

Of all those...I only still have my 3DS XL and Switch. Actually...the PSP is still in the house, but I gave that to my brother a long time ago, and it's just sitting in a cabinet somewhere. I would never play it again anyway. Lol.


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 18, 2020)

I still have my old Nintendo game boy color. Now I have the Nintendo switch. I love being able to move around with them and not be confined to a single room.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

I have two game boys,1 game boy advance, two game boy colors, 1 psp, 1 nintendo switch lite, 2 nintendo ds or ds lite (one doesn’t work), 1 3ds. sadly, my sister had sold most of my old game boy games along with my gamecube/n64 games for a system she never usef (ps2). still haven’t gotten over it even though she bought me a new n64 and one game lol... :/ i no longer can bring it up since supposedly that makes up for it.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 23, 2020)

I have quite a few handheld consoles actually. My first one was the DS lite in blue, I don't have that particular one anymore, we have several other DS lites in the family and I have two right now. I also have a Game Boy Advance SP, it was a gift for my mom and now I have it. I actually don't have any games for it, we did have one of those bootleg 30 in 1 or whatever cartridges but it was lost several years ago. I also gave my charger to a friend who also has one a long time ago too, he hadn't played it in years and I just let him have it. And I have a 2DS, I got it fairly late into the lifespan of the 3DS, like three years ago. That's probably the console I spend the most time on and it's pretty much the only one I can play whenever I want to so it's special to me of course.


----------



## supernerd (Sep 24, 2020)

Reviewing things I realize I have a lot of Nintendo consoles. I have my VERY ancient Game Boy Color, I have the pink DS Lite (and still my copy of Wild World!), I have an Animal Crossing 3DS XL, the *NEW* 3DS XL, and the 2DS... and my Switch. 

The only one I currently play on is my Switch. I use it less as a portable device, honestly, but it's for sure a welcome addition to my Nintendo collection!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't remember if l replied already on this thread. I have PS vita, Switch, new 2ds xl, 3ds xl, and dsi.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2020)

I own Switch, DS Lite, and 3DS. I used to own GBA, but I feel like I want it again and I still have a few GBA games.


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 25, 2020)

I own a DS Lite, a 3DS, and a Nintendo Switch. I have a few GBA Pokemon games too, which I bought to play on my DS. I still use my DS, every few years I end up replaying all the pokemon games on it.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 25, 2020)

I currently have in my possession a Nintendo Switch, Nintendo DSi, and Nintendo 3DS XL. I used to own Nintendo GameBoy/GBA/GBColor and Nintendo DSLite. I’ve never owned a PlayStation portable before and don’t know what the other two at the bottom are. Choosing a favorite is hard, but I guess if I had to narrow it down it would be between the Nintendo Switch or the GameBoy Color (I loved my purple one, back when I still had it). Something about Pokémon yellow was my favorite thing to play on my GBColor.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a Nintendo Switch, DSLite, Nintendo 3DS, Gameboy Color (the see through purple), and Gameboy Ice.

My favorite would be the switch.


----------



## eko (Sep 26, 2020)

i own a psp, nintendo switch, 2ds and dslite!

the switch is definitely my favorite by far, it's console-level graphics/hardware on such a small device! :0 plus i have a lot of favorite games that are exclusive to the switch or not available on ps4


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 4, 2020)

I currently own a Vita, Nintendo Switch, 3DS, 3DS XL an DSlite, and a Gameboy color that's purple and see-through.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 5, 2020)

Just a DS (light pink from 2006 that still works!) and my Switch Lite. I miss having a stylus and wish the Switch Lite had one tbh. I’m old school though.


----------



## tumut (Oct 5, 2020)

GBA and GB Color definitely should be separate for this poll lol.

I grew up with a GBA SP and Nintendo DS Lite. I also have a New 2DS since my 3DS broke and a Switch, also a GBA still. I really want a PSVita though weirdly enough.


----------



## amemome (Oct 6, 2020)

I have most of the nintendo hand-held devices. I liked having the GBA because it let me play gameboy color games. I liked the DS because it let me play my GBA games with a backlight (I had the earlier GBA without the backlight...  ). Overall, I think the 3DS was my favorite because it let me play DS cartridges while also giving me access to digital games.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a switch and a 3DS


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)

I wish I had kept my original Gameboy. I still have my Gameboy Color (purple), Gameboy Advance SP, and one more: It has one end for DS games and one end for GB Advance games. I finally found a picture of the one I have after much searching awhile, despite the only name on the system being Nintendo DS.


Spoiler: Picture of the console in question. It's not mine but mine does look exactly like this.











Lastly, I an original Nintendo DS (teal) and a 3DSXL (a special edition).


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 7, 2020)

I loved my polar white DS Lite. I had a DS previously and was convinced that the DS Lite was a necessary purchase. The only GBA game I played on it was Friends of Mineral Town/More Friends of Mineral Town, but many days - and nights - were spent with Brain Age, Phantasy Star, Hotel Dusk, Pokemon, and Radiant Historia.  

Briefly owned a Vita for Freedom Wars and Persona 4. A lot of titles I’d be interested in have since received ports.

Currently only own my GBA, Switch, and Galaxy 3DS XL. Have spent the most time with my 3DS as the amount of sim/core RPGs/JRPGs that released for it was _insane_.


----------



## Holla (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm a pretty big handheld fan so I have a few...

Gameboy Pocket (Green)
Gameboy Color (Lime Green)
Gameboy Advance SP (Flame Red)
DS Lite (Coral Pink)
DS Lite (Special Edition Lime Green)
3DS XL (Blue/Black)
"new" 3DS XL (Galaxy)
Nintendo Switch (V2 longer battery life version)
My very first console was the Coral Pink DS Lite I listed above. I ended up replacing a few parts in it as it was super worn out (buttons and touch no longer worked properly). I kept as much as possible original though even though it's shell is full of blemishes.



Spoiler: Emulator Stuff



I also recently ordered a handheld emulator an RG350M in Rose Gold. My feelings are mixed toward emulators. I'm not a fan of using them, but when I do use them I only emulate Japanese only games I wouldn't be able to play otherwise (I don't know Japanese so I need the aid of fan translation patches), or games I already own (such as several GBA titles on Wii U VC since the Wii U isn't very practical to play imo).


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)

i have a 3ds, gameboy, and switch!


----------



## Korichi (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a switch and a 3DS XL! I used to own a DS Lite, but it broke apart... I used to also own a DSi, but I traded it for a 3DS XL when they came out.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 29, 2020)

I have 2 DSLites (one of which still works completely fine, and the other that does turn on, but the screen doesn't work/turn on, ever...), my midnight purple 3DS, and my Switch Lite.

I'm starting to realize I have a pattern with Lite consoles... On the bright side, for me at least, my sister (who has the regular switch) keeps having joycon drift problems and will probably need to have them replaced. I, on the other hand, had it for one day, and then it stopped. And that was ~2 days after ACNH was released. I haven't had it since!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Nov 29, 2020)

Among the consoles owned by my boyfriend and I...

Nintendo: A bunch of Gameboys/Gameboy Colors, a couple Gameboy Advances/SPs, a couple DS' and a DS Lite, a 3DS and a 3DS XL, and two Switches... although it's still hard for me to think of the Switch as a true handheld, since we mostly play it on the TV.

Sony: One lonely PSP that doesn't get much use.

Other: A barely-played Sega Gamegear, but I kind of wish I never had it to begin with.

Among all of them... the 3DS is definitely my fav. It has a great game library and I take it with me pretty much everywhere.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 30, 2020)

Voting for Nintendo 3DS XL & Nintendo Switch


----------



## Livia (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a 2 Switches that I bought to play NH, and I still have my Nintendo DS that I got as a kid to play WW. I charged it and turned it on recently to see if it still works, and it does! I briefly looked at my old WW town and thought about playing it alongside NH, but I dont really feel a connection to it anymore. I would probably restart my town if I was going to play it again.
the switch is definitely my favorite because I bought 2 of them


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 25, 2020)

i got a pink ds lite, pokemon black dsi, black and blue 2ds xl and the neon nintendo switch ☆

i have to say the switch is an amazing console because it has my favourite games (breath of the wild & age of calamity) and it's super high quality lol

however my 2ds xl is my favourite console, i'm not allowed to hack my switch because it's super expensive and if it got ruined i would probably cry forever, but i have loads of cheats on my ds games making them super fun (offline only games of course and i only cheat after i complete my games i'm not that bad)


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 26, 2020)

I own the Nintendo Switch, a New 3DS XL and a regular sized New 3DS, as well as a PS Vita! I never had a gameboy (although my sister did  ), DS, or PSP when I was younger, until I think grade 8? When I got the 3DS for Christmas. I did have some Tamogotchi's though and the little like... Littlest Pet Shop equivalent when I was little! I'm glad that when I was able to work I got to save money to buy my own consoles! I love my New 3DS XL the most I think, because it's the pikachu version and it's so darn cute, lol. Plus since the 3DS was my first proper handheld I have a soft spot for a lot of the games!


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

Xeleron said:


> This is inspired by @DarthGohan1 from this *thread *over in the Nintendo Treehouse section
> 
> *Comment on which one is your favorite as well!*
> 
> For me, I hardly see anyone mention it, but my favorite handheld is the Nintendo DSLite, I really enjoy the backward compatibility with GBA games. I think the switch is a great handheld as well.



My favourite handheld console has to be the switch and 3ds. The 3ds for the original N64 games, and also for the backlit.


----------



## Hug (Mar 17, 2021)

I have a Game Boy Color, Switch and Switch Lite. My favorite is the Switch because the hybrid system is awesome !


----------



## Merielle (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a DS Lite, a 3DS XL, a PS Vita and a Nintendo Switch!  It's hard for me to pick a favorite, but if I had to I might pick the Switch.  It's got a pretty decent library of games I like across multiple genres, and while it's a little bulky compared to what I'm used to, I really like a lot of its features.  It can take some very nice screenshots too!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

I own a Switch, 3DS, DS and Game Boy (plus the Advance and Color versions) but I haven't seen any of the Game Boys in a long time (think they may be in a box in the garage) so I haven't played them in years. My favourite is probably the switch as I like having the larger screen size when I'm playing in handheld mode and there are a lot of games on it that I really enjoy. I do really love both the DS consoles though, the graphics aren't as great now but there were so many great games on them that I'd love to play again.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 29, 2021)

I own both a 3ds and switch, both are great! Awesome games on both, but I’m more on my switch since their are so many games like botw and odyssey. The third party support is also very good. One game in particular I’m excited for is subnautica for the switch! I love all the cool gadgets shown off in the trailers and the open world being underwater!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 30, 2021)

I love handhelds in general... they’re all I play on! They’re just so cute and customizable and fun to collect.

Currently I have a yellow Switch Lite, an Animal Crossing full-size Switch, a New Nintendo 3DS with white faceplates, and a pink 3DS XL. I had a pink DS Lite, but I gave it to my grandma a few years ago— she likes to play it during her night shifts.

My favorite is probably any of the DSes— I love the dual screens and their portability. The Switch has amazing graphics and great games, but the 3DS is charming, nostalgic, portable, and super fun.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 30, 2021)

I have the Gameboy Advance SP, Nintendo DS, Nintendo 3DS, and Switch. 

My favorite of these would of course be the Switch simply because I'm still awed at the fact that you can play games like Pokemon on your TV.


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

My very first was the nintendo ds lite, then I got a nintendo 3DSxl and the I had to lend it to my sister because she's a whimsical little monster, and then I finally got my current new nintendo 3DSxl


----------



## Autumn247 (May 5, 2021)

I have a gameboy advance SP but I need to get a new charger for it.  Same with my New Nintendo 3DS XL.  And I have the original Nintendo Switch


----------



## Acruoxil (May 5, 2021)

PS Vita and 3ds! Sadly I don’t use them anymore but theyre a delight


----------



## Kamex (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a DS Lite, 2DS XL, 3DS XL, and Switch. My first portable console was a DS Lite and I loved PictoChat and the backwards compatibility with the GBA games. The stylus and touchscreen were really nice features as well. Though my favorite is the Switch.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 4, 2021)

I only have a 3DS XL and a Switch. I loved my 3DS XL before the Switch, and it kept me company for many bus rides and 4 hour breaks in between shifts at the restaurant I worked in at that time, and kept me cozy in my bed while gaming into the late hours of the evening. Of course, now that I have the Switch, it is now my favourite and I haven't touched my 3DS XL since. I feel as though I've really grown as a gamer because of my Switch. I really expanded my horizons in terms of genres and indies that I became willing to try because I could play them handheld (which is seriously my favourite method of gaming). I've been gaming more than ever and it's just been really fun and I'll always treasure these memories


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 5, 2021)

I only ever had Nintendo systems l-lol. My first console was the DS lite, then I went from that to the DSi, 3DS XL, New 3DS XL, to the Switch. I still do play on my 3DS sometimes and have a handful of games I wanna finish,,, it's just a matter of finding the time and motivation for it. OTL


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Currently, I only own a Switch and a 3DS XL, but I used to have the following before I either lost them or sold them away:


Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo 3DS XL
Playstation Vita
I remember that the Vita had a bunch of visual novels I was quite interested in. Unfortunately, they were only sold in America, and I had no clue how to switch my PS Store to American at the time, nor how I was supposed to pay with an American credit card when I don't have one nor have any access to one.

I had a tragic history with my Gameboys; both my Pocket and my Color were stolen by my classmates in Primary School (along with a dozen cartridges). The SP thankfully survived, and so did the others, but I needed money, so I had to sell quite a few Nintendo platforms away.

Hopefully, my Switch and my upcoming Playstation 5 won't meet a similar fate.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 16, 2021)

I've owned quite a few of the Nintendo handhelds. I've had a GBC, a GBA, a DS, two DS Lites, a 3DS and now a Switch (even if I don't use it in handheld mode as much as docked, lol). It feels like saying the Switch is my favorite would be cheating, so I'd say my favorite is the 3DS, based on it being reliable over the years and the amount of games I'm able to play on it.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a Switch, 3DS, and a GBA SP. I don't have any games for the SP thanks to my little brother yoinking them, but I still have the SP itself.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 2, 2022)

The switch so far has been my favorite, with the removable controllers, and the ability to connect it to your TV, I personally like the bigger screen cause it's not too hard on your eyes, but the Gameboy will forever be the best classic portable console.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

can't believe I haven't commented here lol. here's what I own:
- original Gameboy (the ugly grey brick)
- silver Gameboy Advance SP
- white DS Lite
- pink DSi
- Super Mario DSiXL
- pink & white 3DSXL
- Zelda 3DSXL
- original Switch with RB joycons

my favorite will prob always be my Zelda 3DSXL, used to be the pink one but it has a messed up hinge and it's really fragile. I also really like my DSiXL, I have a lot of great memories playing my original DSiXL back in 2010-2013


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 5, 2022)

I have a Switch Lite (turquoise) and a 3DS (purple). ^^


----------



## Bui (Feb 5, 2022)

Game Boy
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Advance SP
Original DS
3 DS Lites (2 white, 1 Guitar Hero edition)
DSi
Blue DSi XL
New Leaf 3DS XL
Majora's Mask New 3DS XL
Red New 3DS XL
Blue/Black New 2DS XL
Blue Switch Lite
New Horizons Switch

I may have slightly overdone it with some of these. My favorite would have to be the 3DS, with it's awesome library and access to the equally awesome DS library.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 5, 2022)

I used to have a PSP before our house got robbed, haha. Shame since I really liked the games I had (like Patapon and Loco Roco).

For Nintendo, my first console was the Crystal GBA that came with Pokemon Crystal. I love transluscent consoles and I still think that GBA was the prettiest console I had. Shame it's pretty old and probably broken now.

I was a MASSIVE sucker for the DS consoles. I had 3 in total: a pink DS, a dark blue DSi XL, and a pink 3DS XL. The pink DS is still intact but I don't think it functions anymore (I accidentally dropped it down a flight of stairs, whoops). The DSi XL still works, but the right button of the D-pad isn't working so I'm thinking of fixing it. The 3DS XL works fine.

After all that, I now have the Switch.  I plan on changing the casing soon as I really want the crystal aesthetic I had with my GBA.

Lastly, not a console, but I do own a PS4 Dualshock controller. I bought it secondhand for my iPad so I could play Genshin, but I occasionally use it for wireless gaming on my laptop too.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 5, 2022)

I don’t currently have any portable consoles. I used to have a Switch Lite, but I don’t anymore.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 5, 2022)

I have two Nintendo 3DS's, one in teal and one in purple. I also have an old GameBoy Advance SP in blue, but I haven't played it in ages. I think we have a PSP somewhere around the house, but that belongs to my husband so I didn't count it. He also has his own 3DS in black.

My first portable system was the original GameBoy but I don't still own it.

I don't really have a favorite. I'll play whichever one is required for the game I want to play.


----------



## Franny (Feb 6, 2022)

I currently just own a switch but I'm considering getting the steam deck later this year


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 4, 2022)

I have the following: 

DS
3ds
3ds XL
Switch 

I personally really miss the design of the 3ds xl I like the opening with the flip lid and pen I wish there was newer gaming consoles with the old skool design.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 4, 2022)

Nintendo Switch
Nintendo 3DS 
Nintendo DS Lite


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

I have a Switch
Nintendo 3ds XL (Old)
New Nintendo 3DS (New)
Nintendo DS Lite

I played my friends gameboy and I did not like it xD
I think the only reason I would get a PSP would be for the older Project Diva games but I dont think I need them because X and Future Tone are alot better. PLUS MIRAI IS QUEEN.
I dont really want any other consoles because my Wii U is perfect. I played my DS alot and then I got a 3DS but still played it for DS games.


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 12, 2022)

I only have the switch and Nintendo 3DS XL that is portable. I used to take my 3DS with me everywhere religiously. I’m a little more careful with my switch.


----------



## Jaden (Mar 14, 2022)

I've got the OG green gameboy which is technically my brother's but he just never wanted it back and it's in my gaming closet now.^^ Then there's a transparant gameboy colour, a white DS, a black and a white 2DS, black/blue New 2DS XL, a black 3DS, also a black New 3DS XL and the Switch. The switch is a normal red/blue-controller one.

I used to own a Gameboy Advance, Andvance SP, DSi XL and Pokémon Mini but sold them on ebay before moving out. Bought some furniture from that  No regrets for the consoles but I wish I had not sold the Pokémon Mini. Rebuying it now would cost way too much!

Favourite handheld is the 3DS XL hands down. Huge gaming library with lots to play for every kind of gaming taste. Plus, the console itself was robust, easy to carry and still nice to hold/not too bulky. With the bigger screen also kind on the eyes.


----------

